# Cold Pizza For Breakfast



## Grumpy Gator (May 1, 2015)

That's what I had.How's about the rest of you >
*G*


----------



## cathead (May 1, 2015)

Picture worth 1000 words they say.


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 1, 2015)

Since you asked... Steak, egg and cheese sub with roasted jalapeno Kewpie mayo .  I made it with leftover steak and jalapenos from a few nights ago.  This is a big breakfast for me, I will be skipping lunch.


----------



## hdskip (May 1, 2015)

A cup of coffee with French vanilla creamer in a 7-11 hot cup while I machined a shaft for a steering link for a street rod. It was a really early start for me.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (May 1, 2015)

Bacon, yard eggs with orange yokes and toast with Mexican Altura coffee/Irish Cream, the no alcohol kind.


----------



## JimDawson (May 1, 2015)

I haven't even got past my second cup of coffee yet.


----------



## cvairwerks (May 1, 2015)

Had a Subway ColdCutTrio for breakfast on the way to work and a monster BLT with grilled potatoes for supper     Of course, working 3rds, I'm 180 degrees out of phase with most of the western hemisphere...


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 1, 2015)

Walmart's BOLD coffee, a bowl of Rice Chex with milk and sugar and a toasted Croissant, with butter. The Croissant was extra.


----------



## ogberi (May 1, 2015)

Coffee, lots and lots of coffee.


----------



## bosephus (May 1, 2015)

dry toast 

i made bacon to go with the toast , but i had to answer natures call before i sat down to eat . i emerged from the bathroom only to find  my nephew with greasy hands and an empty plate 
and alas that was the last of the bacon


----------



## Alan Douglas (May 1, 2015)

Muesli cereal with milk and frozen blueberries picked last July.


----------



## higgite (May 1, 2015)

Bacon, 2 fried eggs, toast soaked in honey and orange juice. Coffee isn't a breakfast drink for me. I equate it to oxygen. Pretty much a full time addiction.

Tom


----------



## FOMOGO (May 1, 2015)

This morning it was coffee, wholewheat bagel with local honey, peanut butter, and banana. I do love my eggs though, have them a 2-3 times a week. Mike


----------



## GA Gyro (May 1, 2015)

Large cup of hot tea (I shift flavors, sometimes caffeine free)... and either an apple, an orange, or a grapefruit.  

Lunch is the big meal, dinner is a moderate meal.


----------



## Ed of all trades (May 12, 2015)

As always I had a big bowl of oatmeal with blended blueberries, strawberries, bananas, and a handful of raisins sprinkled in. Drank a big glass of water and a bagel.


----------



## Uglydog (May 12, 2015)

at sun up coffee, x3
eventually remnants of week old "coffee" cake
long about 1100 a full blown breakfast of tater tots, chorizo sausage, some scrambled type eggs, and some peppers of some sort.... in a language I should probably learn in order to survive in our changing world (no derision intended).
As the world evolved to the next level.

Looking forward to dinner!
Diabetes here I come.


Daryl
MN


----------



## jpfabricator (May 12, 2015)

About 10 o'clock I took the kids to the donut shop had a P.I.A.B and some iced tea. Back to work tomorrow. 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## w9jbc (May 13, 2015)

two hard boiled eggs and a banana


----------



## Mark in Indiana (May 13, 2015)

Cold pizza...and warm beer was an occasional breakfast in college. But this morning, I made toasted bagel sandwiches with ham, eggs & cheddar cheese. Country Bob's sauce on the side for dipping. A glass of OJ as well.


----------



## jpfabricator (May 13, 2015)

Roast beef, egg, and cheese, on a toasted english muffin x 2! Man.... does baby love me. She also had my "truck cup" full of unsweet iced tea!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas JP


----------



## mcostello (May 13, 2015)

Big bowl of oatmeal with generous portions of blueberries, raisins,brown sugar, and cinnamon. If I happen to stop typing You will have to guess where I am headed........


----------

